# 2.5L jetta headers in Rabbit?



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

Title says it all. curious if it will fit in a rabbit or not. thanks guys for your time!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if its an mkv, it will.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tell me you're not looking at getting OBX headers.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

well i saw em but havent had time to look em up. bad things about them?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## Grkice (Apr 30, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> Tell me you're not looking at getting OBX headers.


 There isn't any other ones since Eurojet stopped making theirs right? If so link


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Blkbunneh08 said:


> well i saw em but havent had time to look em up. bad things about them?


Well, there aren't any good things about them. People have claimed on the 2.5l header of the headers overheating, welds breaking, not fitting properly, and an actual loss in power from the unequal tubes.



Grkice said:


> There isn't any other ones since Eurojet stopped making theirs right? If so link


With a little bit of searching, you would know that Eurojet just finished a group buy for headers the other day and will probably be creating another group buy as long there are at least a few people buying them. 

Evo Motorsports also has had a set of headers available for quite a while now. They are rather expensive though. But, if you really want headers you gotta be willing to pay.

As far as links go, no, I'm not Google. Go search.

:thumbup:


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

wow so no obx. got it. just saw em on ebay for 250.00 and was curious. i hope eurojet does another group buy. im more than wiling by the middle of october (debating on the high flow cat or the test pipe)


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I heard the new OBX headers were much improved, they went from using recycled soda cans with hot glue gun welds, to old yams tin cans with gorilla glue welds.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I heard the new OBX headers were much improved, they went from using recycled soda cans with hot glue gun welds, to old yams tin cans with gorilla glue welds.











I might have to go buy some then since they've improved on their quality so much.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

:laugh:


----------

